# genkernel error

## REmaxer

Durante genkernel ho questo errore

```

  *         >> Compiling 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 bzImage... 

 * ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target... 

 

 * -- Grepping log... -- 

 

   SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c 

   SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c 

   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o 

   HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf 

 scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig 

 .config:3224:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for BRCMSMAC 

 .config:3225:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for BRCMFMAC 

 -- 

   Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n 

   PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n 

   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n 

 -- 

   SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h 

   SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c 

   SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c 

   HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o 

 scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1': 

 scripts/genksyms/lex.l:93: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result 

 -- 

   LD      drivers/hwmon/built-in.o 

   CC      drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/atombios_dp.o 

 make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop. 

 make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 

   MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S 

 make: *** [firmware] Error 2 

 -- 

   CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_scan.o 

   CC      drivers/pci/iova.o 

   CC      drivers/pci/intel-iommu.o 

   CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_sysfs.o 

 drivers/pci/intel-iommu.c: In function 'init_iommu_pm_ops': 

 drivers/pci/intel-iommu.c:3250: warning: no return statement in function returning non-void 

   CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_devinfo.o 

 At top level: 

 cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable" 

 -- 

   LD      drivers/video/omap2/built-in.o 

   CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o 

   CC      drivers/video/cfbfillrect.o 

   CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o 

   CC      drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.o 

 drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:513: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype 

 cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable" 

 -- 

   LD      drivers/video/built-in.o 

   LD      drivers/built-in.o 

 * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.16 

 * Running with options: --menuconfig all 

 

 * ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target... 

```

----------

## xdarma

```

 scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig 

 .config:3224:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for BRCMSMAC 

 .config:3225:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for BRCMFMAC 

 -- 

   Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n 

   PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n 

   Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n 

   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n 

 -- 

```

Sembra che stia cercando di riciclare un precedente file di configurazione. Se il .config è relativo a una versione "troppo" vecchia del kernel non funziona il "riciclo" :-)

Puoi provare ad aggiungere --mrproper alla riga di comando di genkernel in modo da cancellare (e quindi perdere) la vecchia versione e dovrai rifare tutta la configurazione da capo.

Per salvare la nuova configurazione sotto /etc/kernels devi aggiungere --save-config

----------

